# Help - a week until transfer but lining and follicle stopped growing?!



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all

I'm on CD12 of a natural FET. I had a scan cd10 and lining was 6.6mm, follicle 14mm. My measurements today were EXACTLY the same. In addition, a second lead follicle has popped up, circa 13mm.

I am worrying. I had a chem preg in June last year and my periods have been weird since. Start day 1 bleeed, then stop! I've never had lining issues before, however recently took abs for mycoplasma and had a hysteroscopy. I had thought my periods were improved but now not so sure. 

Can anyone shed any light on why follie and lining stopped growing!?  

Thanks!


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Joelyne
I hope things have worked out OK for you?
THought I would post as I am having issues with my lining. I am doing ICSI and did my HCG injections last night ready for EC tomorrow. Unfortunately my last last 3 scans have shown my lining decrease from 7.9 down to 6.4mm yesterday. I am trying to keep posisitve but have done too much research and am aware how this significantly hampers my chances of success. 
I have now had a total of 4 D & Cs and after each one my periods have got lighter. After my last pregnancy which devastatingly was terminated by D & C at 15 weeks my periods are down to 1 day a month. I have read that D & Cs can damage the lining. I am hoping for a good EC tomorrow and fertilisation so that if this cycle doesn't work out I can try FET and try and thicken the lining up. I have read about the use of Viagra and will be looking for a clinic that will use this. Perhaps you could ask about Viagra or Estradiol tablets or extra Oestrogen, although I realise this is all too late for your current cycle.
Good luck.
Mag
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello xx
I am unsure about the follicle size but wanted to comfort you about the lining. I took abs for myco and also had a hyst with D&C in Athens before my FET. I had hoped this would thicken my lining, but it was still thin for my FET, only getting up to 7.1mm after nearly 4 weeks estrogen. I did get my BFP though! It may just be that you have a lower number of estrogen receptors in your uterus (I got this advice myself from an amazing lady!) If you have cleared the infection you shouldn't worry as your 6.6mm may be healthier than someone elses 10mm (again, advice given to me when I had this issue)
Good luck xxx


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello ladies


This is a very late reply but thought I would post nonetheless. 


Smile & be happy - good to read your story. Very good. I head out to Greece hopefully later this month to meet Penny. Fingers crossed. 


Magnusi - oh dear I am hearing you on the D&Cs. I have had 3 and my period is also one day a month. Something is wrong I think as all my life my AF has been normal. Hmmm.    Did you find anything more out? Do you think D&Cs can REMOVE estrogen receptors?? 


As for that FET - my lining ended up 10.2....but my blast didn't make it through the thaw. I was a bit flat as I had waxed £1200 on IVIG and was on 25mg of Prednisolone.


Lots of love ladies X


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Joelyne

I'm really sorry to hear that your blast didn't make the thaw. Positive news about your lining though, should you consider doing IVF again. I am wanting to look into improving my lining so that conception ina natural cycle might be an option. (Probably a waste of time though trying naturally now due to poor DH issues and poor track record with eggand/or sperm quality.
I am going to see a Mr Lower in London to speak to him about my periods and to check out the possibility of Ashermans. Something that has given me hope though is that the period following my recent failed ICSI (last week) has been much heavier. Not heavy but 'normal' or as close to normal as I can remember and it lasted for nearly 3 days. In my mind this probably signals a hormone issue (yes perhaps the receptors have been damaged) and not structural. 
Do you mind me asking where you got the mycoplasma tested? Was it Athens? Am I correct in thinking this is an infection which can create uterine infection which can lead to reduced lining?
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks SmileandBeHappy for your story. Its does give hope.
xxxx


----------

